# Bagley Bait Co. Acquired by Northland Tackle



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

FYI, Northland Tackle is getting into the crankbait business:

Northland Fishing Tackle CEO Gregg Wollner announced the acquisition of Bagley Bait Company.
The 60 year old Bagley Bait Company will transition operations to Northland’s headquarters in Bemidji, Minnesota.
Along with Bagley Bait Company, legendary lure designer Jarmo Rapala now joins the team at Northland Tackle.


----------

